# Freedumb rally in Vancouver



## mellowyellow (Sep 27, 2021)

Spotted at a freedom rally in Vancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## Don M. (Sep 27, 2021)

It looks like Stupidity is not only rampant in the U.S.....but also spreading to our North.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2021)

Looks like commons sense and responsibility has left the building.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 27, 2021)

Her relatives are wealthy may have something to do with it


----------



## Jules (Sep 27, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Her relatives are wealthy may have something to do with it


It took me a couple of reads to catch the connection.  LOL.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 27, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It looks like Stupidity is not only rampant in the U.S.....but also spreading to our North.



You must have missed the UK and Paris mask demonstrations over the past year.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2021)

Stupidity is just as contagious as the virus.


----------



## feywon (Sep 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Stupidity is just as contagious as the virus.


i would say 'at least as contagious, maybe more so'.  Of course, at least in the US, there has been a concerted effort by some to nurture stupidity.


----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2021)

The only thing that isn't smart is calling everyone stupid because of their feelings about covid and the way it has been handled by our govts. There's no respect for anyone anymore. We're no longer individuals, just some homogeneous unit?


----------



## Lee (Sep 29, 2021)

Our town went from having very few cases and is now considered a hotspot with the hospital at capacity.

WHY? two freedom rallies and now the organizer of the rallies ran in the election last week, a month knocking on doors.....now she announces that she has covid, her two kids have covid. 

She is going to court on the illegal gathering rallies soon.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 29, 2021)

Better Dead than Red makes a comeback.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

chic said:


> The only thing that isn't smart is calling everyone stupid because of their feelings about covid and the way it has been handled by our govts. There's no respect for anyone anymore. We're no longer individuals, just some homogeneous unit?


No, chic, there is nothing I can think of that is more stupid than helping a horrible, often fatal virus, which is obviously the enemy of every human on earth, to do its evil job.  If not for this stubborn defiance, the virus would have been gone by now, and our lives would be back to normal.

So 4.5 *million* people have died so far worldwide from this virus, countless more millions have been made very sick, people with other diseases are dying because there are no hospital beds left for them, you know all this as well as I do; it's in the news every day. Or are all the news media in the world lying to us because of the big, bad governments?  

But let's not pay any attention to that, it's like the man behind the curtain. What's more important is the right to parade around with signs boasting about how "independent" these idiots are; they'd rather see their family dead than vaccinated.  Wow.

Of course, if they want to kill off their own family, that's their business. The trouble is, they are also encouraging the gullible to follow in their tracks. And they are infecting other people. "Stupid" is probably putting it too mildly.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 186139
> 
> Spotted at a freedom rally in Vancouver, BC, Canada


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Jules (Sep 29, 2021)

They had those rallies all over BC.  They went to the hospitals and picketed the doctors and patients entering and leaving.  They managed to slow down everything on days they did this.  A doctor, speaking for others, wrote on FB how disheartened they were by this after feeling burned out already.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 29, 2021)

Now anti-vaxxers are drinking Betadine, the brand name for povidone-iodine, an antiseptic for cleaning wounds and skin.

Depending on which type of Betadine one ingests, side effects can range from stomach pain, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, fever, extreme thirst, being unable to urinate to diarrhea, vomiting, and burning a person's gastrointestinal tract.​https://www.rawstory.com/anti-vaxxers-iodine/​
Here's an article that tries to explain the behavior of anti-vaxxers:

They say they want freedom. They say they will die for it. They won't, though. They won't do anything demanding sacrifice. What they want is the sense of community that comes with belonging to an authoritarian collective that does, in its own way, what mandates do — choose for them. So while they say they want freedom, what they desire is being told what to do. They don't have the skills. Coercion and force come as a relief.​https://www.rawstory.com/vaccine-mandate-2655193898/​
If that's the case, deep down they actually want mandates... just not from the government.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

I am seriously getting to the point where Stupidity scares me 10 times more than Covid.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 30, 2021)

Any person who would rather have her family *dead* than vaccinated has a serious screw loose, IMHO, and evidently doesn't care very much about said family.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

She looks pretty young, so her children probably can't read yet. (If she even really has children).  But when they are old enough to read and understand, I wonder how they will feel about their mother.

Kind of a good indication of how twisted and brain-washed the followers of the anti-vaxxer movement are.  Their manipulators have found a way to supercede any normal feelings, and common sense, for their completely senseless "cause."


----------



## Remy (Oct 1, 2021)

Literally. Insane. I still can't figure out why this is so divisive and partisan. 

I guess she could have a second sign that reads "I'd rather my family bury me than..."


----------



## John cycling (Oct 1, 2021)

Lee said:


> Our town went from having very few cases and is now considered a hotspot with the hospital at capacity.
> 
> WHY?



Because you all got shot with the poisons, that's why.  

Good for this woman, the many protestors in Canada and all of the rest of the world!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Because you all got shot with the poisons, that's why.
> 
> Good for this woman, the many protestors in Canada and all of the rest of the world!


That woman is a conspiracy nutter.  Aren't you tired of spreading lies and disinformation, like these life saving vaccines during a deadly worldwide pandemic are poison?  You should be ashamed, but of course, you're not.  Hope you and your family stay healthy and above ground, but please don't disrespect all those who died from this virus, and whose families are mourning their losses.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Any person who would rather have her family *dead* than vaccinated has a serious screw loose, IMHO, and evidently doesn't care very much about said family.


Agree!  That's obvious to sane people.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m not “ enslaved to fear!”
I  got my 2 Modernas, will get my booster when available, wear my mask indoors except with my fully vaccinated family, keep my hands clean. I’ve been going  everywhere I need or want to go that is open. Caution is not fear!


----------



## bowmore (Oct 1, 2021)

The stupidity of some is beyond belief. One good thing is the anti-vaxxers are dying from Covid and thus being removed from the gene pool. Over the past few years I have been vaccinated for shingles, pneumonia and the flu. I look at this vaccine as a common sense response to the pandemic. Unfortunately, common sense is not that common.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I’m not “ enslaved to fear!”
> I  got my 2 Modernas, will get my booster when available, wear my mask indoors except with my fully vaccinated family, keep my hands clean. I’ve been going  everywhere I need or want to go that is open. Caution is not fear!


Well said!


----------



## John cycling (Oct 1, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> That woman is a conspiracy nutter.  Aren't you tired of spreading lies and disinformation, like these life saving vaccines during a deadly worldwide pandemic are poison?  You should be ashamed, but of course, you're not.  Hope you and your family stay healthy and above ground, but please don't disrespect all those who died from this virus, and whose families are mourning their losses.



That you keep making ignorant personal attacks on people who know much more about this issue than you do is quite sad.
I forgive you though, because I know you're looking in a mirror while you're typing.

Not surprisingly, you attacked me again in response to this, because that's all you've got.  Personal attacks but no scientific validity.
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> That you keep making ignorant personal attacks on people who know much more about this issue than you do is quite sad.
> I forgive you though, because I know you're looking in a mirror while you're typing.
> .


You're talking about attacks?  Let's get real here.  Who knows more about this issue than me John, you or the conspiracy nutter in the photo?  Your passive aggressive insult is weak as expected, but noted.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

https://theconversation.com/covid-19-freedom-rallies-actually-undermine-liberty-heres-why-161863

Right out of the dark ages!


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 2, 2021)

She'd rather bury her family? Sounds like a psychopath to me.


----------

